
Silicon Valley executives hire philosophers to teach them to question everything - G8WyaX
https://qz.com/956682/philosopher-andrew-taggart-is-helping-silicon-valley-executives-define-success/
======
Neliquat
You can't outsource the silencing of inner dialouge. This is a case study in
missing the point. But good on them for trying, and good on anyone for hiring
a philosopher.

~~~
G8WyaX
> You can't outsource the silencing of inner dialouge.

You may be right. I linked it because the status of philosophy is quite
different here than in
[http://www.paulgraham.com/philosophy.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/philosophy.html)
.

